# The Shield - Final Episode is 90 minutes



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Just a heads up (and most SPs should catch this) -- The Shield's final episode, "Family Meeting" to air Tuesday, Nov. 25 at 9 p.m. (CST), runs 90 minutes.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Has this been on?? My old TiVo died and the SP was on it.


----------



## bpvh (Jan 2, 2002)

Mike20878 said:


> Has this been on?? My old TiVo died and the SP was on it.


Umm ... season 7 started back in September. Two episodes left. Tomorrow and next week.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

There were probably some episodes on my dead TiVo. Is this available online?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Mike20878 said:


> There were probably some episodes on my dead TiVo. Is this available online?


I don't see it on Hulu or FXNetworks.com, so I think a torrent is probably your best bet.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

The final episode runs an hour and 45 minutes, not 90. Padded with commercials, I'm sure, but adjust your recording if needed.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

balboa dave said:


> The final episode runs an hour and 45 minutes, not 90. Padded with commercials, I'm sure, but adjust your recording if needed.


That must have been a recent programming change since my TiVo guide originally listed it as 90 minutes.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm glad that I added 10 minutes of padding.
The recording ended RIGHT as the credits started rolling, so I missed the montage at the end.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The last few seasons, I always padded by 15 minutes or so. That ending montage was great, but, for those who missed it, I'm sure it'll be replayed ad nauseum...


----------

